# New To TAM



## BeingFair (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello , 

I'm new to TAM and i decided to join it after reading multiple posts and found it really active and people are supporting each other . Man , 40 years old and currently engaged


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- post away when you can, and join in the discussions!
Welcome aboard.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @BeingFair.


----------

